# Im hooked: Money Minnow



## dyeguy1212 (May 3, 2009)

Took the 10 ft jon out for the first serious spring bassing trip this morning. Threw the kitchen sink at them, and finally ended up catching 3 (and missing 4 others) on a 3.5 inch money minnow. I was using a 3/8 oz weighted hook, and on the windy day I was forced to retrieve it really slow to keep in the water. Got some ferocious hits, and managed to pull in one lunker.

They might be pricey :shock: , but I was very happy with their performance today. I really suggest you give them a try... best 8 bucks I spent this spring!


----------



## Jim (May 3, 2009)

Very cool man! Sounds like a bait that saved the day. What color were you using?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 3, 2009)

Not sure of the exact name, but it was one that closely resembles strike king's sexy shad. I find anything in sexy shad (spinners, cranks) work great around here


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Not sure of the exact name, but it was one that closely resembles strike king's sexy shad. I find anything in sexy shad (spinners, cranks) work great around here



Where is around here?

Put your location in your profile please.

And, great fishing!


----------



## mr.fish (May 3, 2009)

Already have some waiting on deck. Just haven't come across the right areas yet to throw them. Cant wait to see what hits some of the bigger baits this year.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 3, 2009)

South Eastern Michigan.. small inland lakes


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> South Eastern Michigan.. small inland lakes




Thanks - did you update your profile as well? If not, please do when you can


Any problems doing this send me a PM


Sorry, it is not just you, too many members without locations - and then there is some wise guy "Popeye" who is hiding out and just puts weird stuff in his profile :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 3, 2009)

dyeguy, you seem to have found Ahab's pet peeve...


Honestly, I can't understand all of the hubub over the paddle tail swimbaits right now. The things have been around forever but they are being talked about like they just hit the market.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 3, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> dyeguy, you seem to have found Ahab's pet peeve...



If you did find my Peeves please return - there is a reward!


----------



## Popeye (May 3, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## slim357 (May 4, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Honestly, I can't understand all of the hubub over the paddle tail swimbaits right now. The things have been around forever but they are being talked about like they just hit the market.


I dont think the hubub is about just any paddle tail baits but rather the tube style paddle tail swimbaits which are relatively new. I might have to give the money minnow a shot, if I ever run outa basstrix


----------



## angry Bob (May 5, 2009)

My buddy did well with the money minnow this last weekend too.


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 13, 2009)

I bought a set of Bass Magic swim baits....thats what Wal mart had and I just decided to get them...it was the closet thing to bluegil color I could get....it's ugly as all getout...but I managed one nice hit set the hook and it spit it out (In mid air)...that was 15min after I got it outta the package...I threw it 50% of the rest of the trip with no luck...I think it was just a bad color and I think the walls on that particular brand are kinda thick too...thats why the hook didn't set properly....the bait didn't colapse enough for me to get a good set...and it was the hook that came with them.

I'll be throwing them some more def!

JON


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 15, 2009)

Try cutting a slit in the bottom of the bait for the hook to go in and texpose the hook. That's what I do and I have a good hook up percentage.


----------



## Andy (May 16, 2009)

I just watched a Bill Dance show, he was throwing the money minnow. :wink: 
I think I'll be giving them a shot on my next wading trip to the river. My wading trips consist of spinner baits, and flukes for the most part, with an occasional grub or tube. Now if the river would just go back down and clear up a little I'll be set.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 16, 2009)

update: they work wonders on rock bass too!


Man I've been killing em on this bait... I get quite a few reaction strikes too, which is never a bad thing when casting right to the shoreline


----------



## BIG_DAVE_E (May 18, 2009)

Just tried the big money minnow for the first time today, I went to marsh creek for 45 minutes this afternoon. 15 minutes into throwing it, I got a hard , I mean a really hard, hit. I yanked back setting the hook and my bait started swimming away. I fought the fish for a couple minutes before I got a glimpse of the huge green bucket mouth, A few more minutes and I was holding the 23.5", 5lb beast in my hands. I reached down into his mouth and pulled the hook free, he absolutely inhaled the bait! I wish I had a camera with me, but thats my luck :roll: No more hits after that, but I was fishing a small cove from shore with limited access and I covered the whole thing 2 or 3 times and my buddy picked up a couple smaller bass with a senko. Anyway I will be stopping at Dicks this week to get some more, a lil pricey but if they catch that size fish, its worth it  They will have a spot in my arsenal for some time to come! Recomend for sure, unless you shop at the Dicks in coventry, then you should stay away from them [-X , haha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 18, 2009)

yea thats what happened to me too on sunday...Hard hit...when I got him in the boat the tail of the lure was hanging out his gill and I actually hooked the inside of this mouth on the tonge area... I was useing the green topped one and the black topped one with black thatch on the sides both are from Bass Magic...

If you post for something that worked....tell the color that you got your hits on...that way the next guys reading this will know which colors to get to try first...hahha

JON


----------



## BIG_DAVE_E (May 19, 2009)

Differant colors will work better for differant areas remember, plus a little experimentation is fun. Dont want to give away all the tricks [-X I will say it was a 5" tennessee shad yum money minnow this time though 8)


----------



## whj812 (May 19, 2009)

Im a fan of these swimmers too!!!! I like your color choice as well!! I add a stinger hook to them and use em in the summer/fall transition alot!! Those MAMA spots and smallies really like em alot! I went through a bunch last year and they hold up good through the catches.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 20, 2009)

I bought some strike king shadalicious, 5" baits. I have thrown them a few time with a weighted hook with no luck. The water was cold and I was not catching fish on anything else, so I guess I will have to keep at it with these types of baits. I must say they look great in the water. The wiggle is awesome.


----------



## mr.fish (May 21, 2009)

I don't know about the money minnow so much anymore. I used them them now two trips in some of the best spots possible, with no results. Great action, and casting ability, but cant say the same about producing fish. We shall see in the future.


----------

